# ADGA Youth National Show Advice



## Miller'sLostGoat (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi,
I would like my kids to show in the youth national show for ADGA in 2020. The show will be about 17 hours from our home. Presenting at nationals would be completely new for us as we have only done local ADGA shows and 4H goat shows. We went out and invested in a buckling with top genetics as well as a few more complimentary does. Our plan would be to bring 2-3 2020 spring doelings. 

I am looking for any and all advice form parents or individuals who have been involved in the national youth show. I know it is over a year away, but we are starting our prep now.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you have any regional shows you could attend this year? My daughter will be showing at the Eastern States Expo this fall. I'm thinking a regional show would be great practice for Nationals!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Where are you located?
We've showed at Nationals.
The youth show is "imbedded" which means the youth show their animals with the adults, they just recognize the highest placed animals owned and exhibited by youth.
There is also youth showmanship, which is broken down by age group. There is also a youth fitting competition which is teams of 4.


----------



## Miller'sLostGoat (Apr 26, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> Do you have any regional shows you could attend this year? My daughter will be showing at the Eastern States Expo this fall. I'm thinking a regional show would be great practice for Nationals!


I would love to do the Big E, I did not realize it was a regional show. I will have to see where New York's regional show is.


----------



## Miller'sLostGoat (Apr 26, 2018)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> Where are you located?
> We've showed at Nationals.
> The youth show is "imbedded" which means the youth show their animals with the adults, they just recognize the highest placed animals owned and exhibited by youth.
> There is also youth showmanship, which is broken down by age group. There is also a youth fitting competition which is teams of 4.


We are in New York, I saw the list of youth activities. We would most likely be doing showmanship and juniors. We will not being done fitting, unless we can get some of his 4H club members to come with us.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Miller'sLostGoat said:


> I would love to do the Big E, I did not realize it was a regional show. I will have to see where New York's regional show is.


We're in 4-H and the 4-H kids from New England can show at the Big E if they qualify. I'm not sure there are other shows like that across the country or not. But you can check with your local University Extension 4-H office. They should know!


----------



## Miller'sLostGoat (Apr 26, 2018)

Yes my kids are in 4H. Actually this is my son's first year as a 4Her, he has been showing as a cloverbud and in ADGA open shows the last several years. We have ABGA boer goats too, so he shows in the JABGA shows. My daughter is still just ADGA open, clover, and JABGA


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I guess my advice is to keep showing in ADGA sanctioned shows 
Try to find some larger shows 
Its just a big show


----------



## Miller'sLostGoat (Apr 26, 2018)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> I guess my advice is to keep showing in ADGA sanctioned shows
> Try to find some larger shows
> Its just a big show


Do a large number of youth show? I was told in Ohio this past year class sizes were around 40+, would that mean that 10-15 might be youth showing in the class?


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Miller'sLostGoat said:


> Do a large number of youth show? I was told in Ohio this past year class sizes were around 40+, would that mean that 10-15 might be youth showing in the class?


Yes a lot of youth show. Classes were huge at least 40 in most. They do a "cut" and excuse all but 20 that they place.
Not sure about the numbers of youth in each class, but there are a lot. Where is it at in 2020? I know it's out west this year and next.
I understand it may be back in Ohio in 2021.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I've never heard of the Big E, I just checked out the website.
That looks like it might be a good warm up
We have the NC State Fair each fall. It has a Youth and Open show. There are usually around 1000 goats. It's very competitive. One year there were 3 reigning ADGA National Champions being shown, Nigerian Dwarf, Nubian, and Oberhasli.


----------



## Miller'sLostGoat (Apr 26, 2018)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> Yes a lot of youth show. Classes were huge at least 40 in most. They do a "cut" and excuse all but 20 that they place.
> Not sure about the numbers of youth in each class, but there are a lot. Where is it at in 2020? I know it's out west this year and next.
> I understand it may be back in Ohio in 2021.


In 2020 it is in Nebraska, I would love for it be in Ohio again in 2021. We are excited that the 2020 convention is in Syracuse NY. We show Alpines and Boers. The breeder we buy a lot of our Apline does from placed fairly well at Nationals in 2018. We purchased a buckling sire was a Reedwood Hills buck and dam is a Shining-moon with lots of Tempo Aquila in her breeding. We hope to have some exciting show years in our future.

I know a lot of people that show at the Big E, I hear it is a very nice show.


----------



## LillyRoseGal (Jul 15, 2018)

Miller'sLostGoat said:


> Do a large number of youth show? I was told in Ohio this past year class sizes were around 40+, would that mean that 10-15 might be youth showing in the class?


You might be misunderstanding the stats there- there are upwards of 40 kids in each division. There were 65 kids... I think... in my class in Ohio. There are four class divisions in Nationals:
Senior: 16-21 (double check these though, I'm going off memory)
Intermediate II: I'm pretty sure it's 13-15. This was my class
Intermediate I: I'm guessing about 8 or 9 to 12.
Then Juniors are the youngest, but I'm not sure what the bottom limit is for that. If your child is just now out of clover buds, they may not be old enough for Showmanship.

Like I said, there is north of 40 kids PER division. And as was mentioned earlier, they do cut down to 20. There is a main judge and an assistant- this can be confusing, because other shows are rarely big enough to warrant that. At least in my area. But for Showmanship you need to make sure your kid knows who the judge is- who to watch always.

In the embedded show, it does not matter as much how many kids show. There is a separate class where the youth who placed highest in each open class of the breed compete for the best doe shown by a youth. The winner got a chair and a medal at Ohio.



IHEARTGOATS said:


> Yes a lot of youth show. Classes were huge at least 40 in most. They do a "cut" and excuse all but 20 that they place.
> Not sure about the numbers of youth in each class, but there are a lot. Where is it at in 2020? I know it's out west this year and next.
> I understand it may be back in Ohio in 2021.


Not sure where it is in 2021. 2019 is Redmond, Oregon. 2020 is Grand Island, Nebraska.

On another note, I'm going to go into more detail about the youth activities- other posts were a little vague.
The evening before the show, at least in Ohio, they had a Management contest.
This is broken into Senior (16-21) and Junior (15 and down), with the difference being the level of difficulty. Basically, you take a test on how much you know. For the Junior test, the question ranged from "Toggenburgs are colored ___ and ___"
To questions on understanding DHIR info.

While the juniors take the management test, the seniors do judging. Then they flip.

During the judging contest, kids are shown 4 goats. You are not permitted to touch or handle the goat. You will place them on a score sheet that is passed out- it is good to know your scorecard for this one!

After this, (at least in Ohio), there was pizza and lemonade- an effort to encourage the kids to get to know each other. You do not get results on how you did on either Management or Judging until the Awards Ceremony at the end of the show. Only the top 10 are announced and awarded.

In the morning they start Showmanship. There were two rings in Ohio, so Int. II and Juniors showed at the same time, and Int. I and Seniors went after. They were done by noon in Ohio. Then the fitting contest.

You do not need to worry about bringing other 4Hers for this. They bring all the kids out and let them choose teams. Those who have been practicing with each other/ came together will team up, but there will be others without teams. Your child can join one of those teams, so don't worry- sign up. The fitting contest is a fun way to learn team work.
After fitting they said there would be an ice cream social, but that didn't happen in Ohio.

Sorry for the long post. Hope this helps!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I have a 15 year old daughter that participated in the youth events in Ohio.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

You should have him participate in the fitting. a majority of the kids dont have a team prior to the competition like i did but It was a great way for me to meet others and work together. If you have any questions about the youth competitions I did it last year and can answer any


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I would suggest finding a mentor who has already done this and can walk you through it


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

The big E is a tough show especially the open show which didnt end until 2 am Monday morning but the 4H/ ADGA show is a great opportunity and both are a lot of fun. I heard there is a possibility of the ADGA show not being as big this year and that the judge is Todd Biddle. For the open show people come all over the east coast.


----------

